# cheap alternative for lingering eye brow pencil; concealer problems



## rarararachell (Nov 17, 2009)

okay i have two questions ladies and gents.

1. i was wondering if anyone has found a really good cheap alternative for MAC's lingering eyebrow pencil? of so SHARE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. i use MAC's select cover up for my dark undereye circles and then i dust a small amount of translucent powder on top to set it. well i find that after a while i look like a zombie again, therefore i reapply without the powder. sometimes that works for a while, and if not it seems to get really weird im not sure how to explain it. kind of like i literally mixed really thick concealer with powder or something? im not sure. i used to get that same problem when i would use a thicker concealer like studio finish. usually when i get this problem i get a tissue and just rub off as much off as i can and just redo concealer :/
now this doesnt always just happen if i reapply. 
ive been using less powder but as always my concealer disappears. 
oh and i do use prep and prime skin before i use concealer.
i was thinking about switching to select moisturecover....
does anyone have ANY idea what i should do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anyone use select moisturecover? how does it work for you?
thanks to everyone who even took the time to read this!


----------



## mssally (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a suggestion re: lingering eyebrow pencil (i hate how it doesn't last long and you never know how much of it is left.. )  I got the eyebrow pencil from Milani (you can get it from Target, cvs, rite aide)... in Natural Taupe.  The colors are very similar.  The Milani pencil is a little bit waxier than lingering but I love it and it's only $5.  Hope this helps!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2009)

I've heard that Maybelline Define-a-Brow is almost identical to the MAC brow pencils. I haven't personally tried either myself, but I thought I'd throw that out there in case you're interested.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 18, 2009)

RE the concealer problem...the issue might be that it's too "wet" for you. I wouldn't go with moisturecover, as that stuff has even more moisture in it. I have a similar problem with both of those concealers...they're ok for my face, but under my eye, they just disappear. I'd try again with the studio finish. How are you applying it? Usually what I'll do is apply with my ring finger...I'll rub it into the pot to warm it up a little, and then dab it under my eyes (the product I pick up by doing that is plenty for both eyes...you don't need a whole lot of it). Press, or pat, the concealer into your skin, don't rub...and keep in mind that a thinner layer will still cover, but will adhere better to your skin. Also, when putting powder over the concealer, make sure you use a brush to prevent moving the product around once you've got it in place. 
If you need to touch up during the day with powder, blot under your eyes first...that way you'll suck up any oil that your skin may have produced, which will help you avoid the cakey look. HTH!


----------

